# New Year 2009 Resolutions



## Retired (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you planning a New Year's resolution for 2009?   If so, what is your goal?

Do resolutions really change behaviour, or are they doomed to failure?

Have you noticed all the TV infomercials for weight loss and fitness gadgets at thsi time of year?


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

I don't make New Year's Resolutions as I resolve to take things one day at a time.  I have learned that life turns on a dime.  No matter what I may plan for next week or next month is subject to fate, destiny etc.

I guess it could be, because I am at a turning point in my life and in very unfamilliar terrory as of late.  A time for reflection and self healing.  Once this happens, which I put no time restrictions on personally, then I can start to think of other goals or resolutions.

Great topic TSOW.

Happy New Year to all


----------



## Halo (Dec 28, 2008)

My resolution is to get healthy from my infection, listen to my body and stay out of the hospital.

Yeehaw....the first year that I can actually not put down "quit smoking" on my list.....quit now for almost 4 months :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

Halo said:


> Yeehaw....the first year that I can actually not put down "quit smoking" on my list.....quit now for almost 4 months :yahoo: :yahoo:



Congrats Halo!  That is an amazing feat! :flowers:


----------



## Halo (Dec 28, 2008)

NicNak said:


> Congrats Halo!  That is an amazing feat! :flowers:



Thanks NicNak, I take it one day at a time and it seems to be working :2thumbs:


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

I am so glad Halo.  Quitting smoking for sure not easy.  A big pat on the back for you! 

There was a quote that I heard, a swing off of "one day at a time"

It goes

"I'm still catching up with yesterday, by tomorrow I should be ready for today" 

:teehee:


----------



## Banned (Dec 28, 2008)

That's phenomenal, Halo.  Congrats!  SO proud of you!

I make resolutions but not for New Year's...a year is too long for me to think of.  I make them every couple of months and it's always the same one because I need to remind myself how important it is.  So far I've kept it but I often wonder when I won't be able to anymore, because I do believe the day will come when I just won't be able to.  So far so good though.


----------



## Halo (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Turtle 

Hey, when that resolution seems to be giving away...you know where to find me


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 28, 2008)

i don't bother with resolutions


----------



## Banned (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Halo...it's touch and go some days.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

:turtle4:I wish for you great strenght Turtle


----------



## Daniel (Dec 28, 2008)

> Are you planning a New Year's resolution for 2009?  If so, what is your goal?



Oh, the usual.   Eat more oatmeal, exercise more, spend less time on the Internet, put things away after I use them, etc.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 28, 2008)

Daniel said:


> , spend less time on the Internet,



This one is probably as destined to fail as if I were to try it too :lol:  there should be an intenet addicts forum for you and I lol


----------



## Eye Stigmata (Dec 28, 2008)

I used to always make my resolution to 'lose weight' but this year I think i'm going to make it to 'be healthier'...that way im not pressured into something I cannot maintain...but simply, making greener choices...like cutting back and eventually quitting smoking, drinking more water and less coffee...walking my dog 6 days a week instead of only 4...eating less carbs and more protein, fruits and veggies, and then hopfully...after a few months I may start to notice a gradual weight change as a result of changing my habits rather than making a million rules im guaranteed to break...


----------



## white page (Dec 29, 2008)

Halo that is amazing  , well done . 

for me, be braver about going out . and not just live work and home , without a social life . break some habits and replace them with others.
smile more !!!


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 29, 2008)

I dont make them anymore,, well done Halo on the quitting smoking thats brillant!!!


----------



## Retired (Dec 29, 2008)

Have you ever thought about making resolutions _for other people_?

Say you had to make a New Years resolution for, say...Brittany Spears...George Bush....Bernard Madoff...Bill Gates..


----------



## sister-ray (Dec 29, 2008)

TSOW said:


> Have you ever thought about making resolutions _for other people_?
> 
> Say you had to make a New Years resolution for, say...Brittany Spears...George Bush....Bernard Madoff...Bill Gates..



Dont tempt me:rolling: I think[GOOGLE]David Tennant[/GOOGLE]who Plays Dr Who should make a new years resolution to marry me


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 29, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> Dont tempt me:rolling: I think[GOOGLE]David Tennant[/GOOGLE]who Plays Dr Who should make a new years resolution to marry me


----------



## NicNak (Dec 29, 2008)

I think Eric Cartman Eric Cartman - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia from South Park should make a resolution to take singing lessons


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 29, 2008)

sister-ray said:


> Dont tempt me:rolling: I think[GOOGLE]David Tennant[/GOOGLE]who Plays Dr Who should make a new years resolution to marry me


ooooh that sounds wonderful sister-ray, do let us know how it turns out


----------



## Jazzey (Dec 29, 2008)

> ooooh that sounds wonderful sister-ray, do let us know how it turns out



I'm aiming for an invite to the big day.


----------



## NicNak (Dec 29, 2008)

Me too!  Me too!


----------



## amastie (Jan 1, 2009)

Halo said:


> My resolution is to get healthy from my infection, listen to my body and stay out of the hospital.
> 
> Yeehaw....the first year that I can actually not put down "quit smoking" on my list.....quit now for almost 4 months :yahoo: :yahoo:



That's wonderful, Halo!  Congratulations!

*amastie added 16 Minutes and 44 Seconds later...*



NicNak said:


> This one is probably as destined to fail as if I were to try it too :lol:  there should be an intenet addicts forum for you and I lol


And me.. 

My level of functioning is such that I make a list of goals/resolutions every day.  It helps.

As for more long-term goals, I came back to this thread when I wanted to remind myself of these things:

1.  Restrict internet as much as I can
2.  Give love to my body (goes to deeper issues)
3.  Remember to do everything only a few minutes, or a few *seconds* at a time.  Each second counts.


----------



## amastie (Jan 1, 2009)

white page said:


> Halo that is amazing  , well done .
> 
> for me, be braver about going out . and not just live work and home , without a social life . break some habits and replace them with others.
> smile more !!!


Good luck with the social life 
And may you have many more reasons this year to have a smile


----------



## Meg (Jan 1, 2009)

I wrote mine down in my diary, but we'll see whether I actually do them or not.  I've resolved to keep the kitchen tidier, to do the boring vocal exercises my singing teacher sets and which I usually avoid in favour of something that actually has words, to exercise properly at least every other day (I go through spurts of being really good and then... less good!), and to go to bed at or preferably before 11pm.  That last one is going to be the hardest! :angel:


----------



## amastie (Jan 3, 2009)

Meg said:


> ...and to go to bed at or preferably before 11pm.  That last one is going to be the hardest! :angel:


Oh, boy!  Me too.  Without a doubt.
And after that, staying offline, which I've started to do more.


----------



## Meg (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to bed on time on the 1st, but so far that's it.  Haha, I lasted one day!  I keep telling myself that it's ok because I'm still on holidays at the moment.  I go back to work tomorrow so I'll try it again with a bit more effort.


----------



## amastie (Jan 4, 2009)

Meg said:


> I went to bed on time on the 1st, but so far that's it.  Haha, I lasted one day!...


I haven't managed that yet.  But tomorrow starts my usual round of commitments so getting to bed earlier becomes more important.  It's now 10.53pm and counting down to midnight.....


----------



## solitary man (Jan 11, 2009)

My resolution for this year is to have more fun!

I even joined a gym, and despite how sore I am right now, I'm really enjoying it.

I'm mentally ready to get into shape, and no longer have the hang ups I use to have about being in a gym environment.

I'm stronger today than I was a week ago.


----------

